# sony vs JBL under 1000 INR



## muzik (Jun 9, 2012)

I was searching for best earphones around 1000 INR.
Finally filtered out
1. sony ex60lp
2. JBL tempo in ear

Can you please help me to select between these two.

I am looking for a balanced earphone...


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jun 10, 2012)

Did you mean by "Balanced Sounding" earphones? If yes then you will have to increase your budget, if you cannot so here is my recommendation:

SoundMagic PL-21 - You will not regret


----------



## muzik (Jun 10, 2012)

High-Fidelity said:


> Did you mean by "Balanced Sounding" earphones? If yes then you will have to increase your budget, if you cannot so here is my recommendation:
> 
> SoundMagic PL-21 - You will not regret



By "balanced sounding" I meant earphones good for music and movies both.


----------

